# EGD for Barretts ablation with BARXX



## wmclellan (Aug 27, 2009)

Operative Report reads: 
With the endoscope in place, the extent of the Barrett's mucosa and anatomic landmarks of gastric folds were noted.  Esophageal contents were suctioned.  The endoscope was then removed.  The biopolar thermal ablation catheter was attached to the tip of the endoscope, this was then passed transorally under direct vision into the esophagus and advanced to areas of Barrett's mucosa.  Under direct visualization and energy was applied twice.  Ablation was repeated in likewise fashion to ablate all remaining visible Barrett's mucosa.  A second complete series of ablation was repeated in a manner similar to that first series of maneuvers, and the ablation catheter and endoscope were then removed.  

Should I use CPT 43258, as the physician coded or is there a better CPT code.  When I use this code and attach the DX for Barrett's esophagus the insurance is rejecting?


----------

